# I need to go to the dr because my sex drive is too high?



## Babygirl1978 (Jun 30, 2019)

I'm so confused. I thought I was supposed to want sex when my husband?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Who is saying you need to see a doctor for it? And how high are we talking? If it's taking over or destroying your life, then yes that's an issue.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi and welcome. You might want to try a bit more info if you want some valuable feedback.

There are plenty relationships where the guy can’t keep up with the woman. It doesn’t definitely mean that something is wrong with either one of them.


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I hope it's contagious and my wife catches it lol.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Babygirl1978 said:


> I'm so confused. I thought I was supposed to want sex when my husband?


I'm also confused.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I hope it's contagious and my wife catches it lol.


Me too! I hope this pandemic of "wife wanting sex" spreads far and wide (pun intended) and maybe even includes that other post that talks about the wife wanting kinky dildo sex!

We can only hope right @Tested_by_stress ? LOL


----------



## Bulfrog1987 (Oct 8, 2021)

I currently fear this for a possible near future relationship that is blossoming in my life. Between lack of affection from my LH who passed in March, to 'widows fire' (to which I thought was joke... it is in fact NOT,) to just craving the touch of a man in general... My new guy might be doomed if he's not on board the high sex drive train. WOOOWOOOOO lol 

BEEP BEEP, coming through! (Lord help me not be in my flesh.)

Anyway, yeah, who's saying your SD is too high? How old are you, number of kids, how old is this relationship, ect? Details please?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I hope it's contagious and my wife catches it lol.


If only there was a sexpox virus. Now that I would give my life for.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Tested_by_stress said:


> I hope it's contagious and my wife catches it lol.


Be careful what you wish for.😐


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Be careful what you wish for.😐


Better to have fought a high sex drive wife and lost, than to never have fought at all.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Better to have fought a high sex drive wife and lost, than to never have fought at all.


Well, I didn't lose. But it was touch and go for about 3 months. I think most guys proly think it would be heaven on earth. But being under performance pressure, even if it is only in a man's own head, isn't as much fun as people think it would be.

Just think, OP's husband is wondering if he can't rise to the occasion, am I going to lose my wife? Totally irrational, especially after being married so long, but that is exactly what kept coming to mind.


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Rus47 said:


> Well, I didn't lose. But it was touch and go for about 3 months. I think most guys proly think it would be heaven on earth. But being under performance pressure, even if it is only in a man's own head, isn't as much fun as people think it would be.
> 
> Just think, OP's husband is wondering if he can't rise to the occasion, am I going to lose my wife? Totally irrational, especially after being married so long, but that is exactly what kept coming to mind.


I'd still be willing to face that battle as trust me the alternative of a wife who thinks sex is unimportant isn't much fun either.


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

For sure. The drives need to somehow average close to one another or there is grief either way. I thankfully have no experience in your situation, we have always been on average well matched at a high level. Strangely, about when you decide you don't care anymore, the wife's libido could go through the roof. Stranger things have happened.

Sure seems to me that this sex thing shouldn't be such a big problem in so many cases. Maybe it is like eating disorders. AFAIK, animals don't have any HD/LD dynamic. They just get after it and procreate. If there are ones who don't want to they get to be lion food and don't reproduce their own kind.

Humans are too complex for their own good.

Apologies T/J


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rus47 said:


> For sure. The drives need to somehow average close to one another or there is grief either way. I thankfully have no experience in your situation, we have always been on average well matched at a high level. Strangely, about when you decide you don't care anymore, the wife's libido could go through the roof. Stranger things have happened.
> 
> Sure seems to me that this sex thing shouldn't be such a big problem in so many cases. Maybe it is like eating disorders. AFAIK, animals don't have any HD/LD dynamic. They just get after it and procreate. If there are ones who don't want to they get to be lion food and don't reproduce their own kind.
> 
> ...


Be careful what you wish for. Lions only mate every couple of years for three or four days to reproduce. 
_Britannica:
In captivity lions often breed every year, but in the wild they usually breed no more than once in two years. Females are receptive to mating for three or four days within a widely variable reproductive cycle. _


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Be careful what you wish for. Lions only mate every couple of years for three or four days to reproduce.
> _Britannica:
> In captivity lions often breed every year, but in the wild they usually breed no more than once in two years. Females are receptive to mating for three or four days within a widely variable reproductive cycle. _


You know why lions mate like that? Its part of their pride.


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

YOU NEED only give a one line post and not ever a full sentence to get posters posting responses and some multi responses , 
In a side note to your subject for topic , at one time in my long time marriage to my wife when she had a miscarriage and her clock started ticking she became a ninfamaniac wanted sex all the time , it got so bad in a good sort of way I started to work longer come in for meals and found I have to have sex first , looking back now super days


----------



## Rus47 (Apr 1, 2021)

Babygirl1978 said:


> I'm so confused. I thought I was supposed to want sex when my husband?


Not sure how the thread title arrived, evidently someone told you your drive was "too high". Only if it is disrupting *YOUR* life. I once read on a medical site about a woman with "hypersexual disorder" pleading for help because it was disrupting her life. She couldn't work or live day-to-day life because she was aroused nearly continuously.


----------

